# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Psa fällt nach Bestrahlung  nur knapp unter 1

## Kanarenfan

Hallo,
ich wurde im März 38 mal bestrahlt und bekomme seit Januar im 3monatsabstand Pamorelin. Mein Psa betrug im Dezember 10,4 und war vor der 2ten Spritze anfang April bei 1,06 angelangt, vor der 3ten Spritze ende Juni wurden dann 0,95 gemessen. Müsste der Psa nicht viel niedriger ausfallen ?
Ich habe jetzt natürlich etwas Angst, dass die Bestrahlung wohl nicht das gebracht hat was sich alle erhofft haben. Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange es dauert bis der Psa Wert durch Hormonbehandlung und Bestrahlung den tiefsten Wert erreicht und ob ich mir jetzt schon ernsthaft Gedanken machen muss, über meinen noch recht hohen PSA-Wert ?
Ich habe gelesen, dass viele bei weitaus höheren Psa-Werten vor Bestrahlungsbeginn nach, oder sogar schon während der Bestrahlung Werte weit unter 0,5 bzw. sogar unter 0,1 hatten, wenn ich da meine Werte anschaue frage ich mich ob da evtl. schon von anderer Stelle Psa produziert wird. Allein die Hormonspritze müsste doch den PSA schon in Richtung 0,2 drücken, oder liege ich da falsch?  Ich habe halt Angst dass bei meiner nächsten Messung Ende September der Wert dann gar nicht mehr weiter sinkt.

Ps. mein Stadium laut Biopsie und Arztbrief war T3, N0, M0, Pn1 Gleason 4+4 PSA 10,4

Gruß, Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Harald

Auch nach der Bestrahlung hast Du noch eine Prostata.
Die sezerniert nach wie vor PSA, bei manchen mehr,
bei anderen weniger als deine 1ng/ml.
Beunruhigen müsste dich, wenn der PSA-Verlauf wieder
deitlich steigende Tendenz hätte. Hat er aber nicht.

Ein Rezidiv nach Bestrahlung wird gerade wegen dieser
Unschärfe des Nadirs (tiefster gemessener Wert nach der
Therapie) definiert mit einer Überschreitung dieses Wertes
um 2ng/ml. Das wäre in deinem Fall also 3mg/ml.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Ich möchte noch ergänzen: die von Konrad angegebene Definition gilt sowohl während einer Hormontherapie als auch ohne. 

Es wurde beobachtet, dass bei einer Hormontherapie der Nadir langsamer erreicht wird. Dieser kann auch erst weit über ein Jahr nach der Bestrahlung erreicht werden. Also möglichst in Ruhe abwarten und sich von kleinen "Zwischenhochs" nicht beunruhigen lassen. Während der ersten 2-3 Jahre einer Hormontherapie ist die Gefahr eines Rezidivs praktisch nicht gegeben.

Georg

----------


## Kanarenfan

Sorry, ich habe gerade erst gesehen, dass die Autokorrektur meines Smartfones aus Hartmut Harald gemacht hat.

----------


## adam 60

hallo Kanarenfan,
wie die PSA Entwicklung sein kann siehst Du auf meinem Profil.
die Absenkung wurde nur durch die Bestrahlung erreicht. (siehe PSA Kontrolle ab 20.11.2009 )
was die Absenkung in Verbindung mit Hormontherapie betrifft ,oder durch was sie dann erreicht wurde ist schwer zu sagen.
laut Meinung der Ärzte soll die Nachhaltikeit der Kombinationstheraphie wohl besser sein.

lg
Adam

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Adam,
vielen Dank für deinen Hinweiss, es gibt mir aber leider nicht gerade viel Hoffnung da ja bei dir trotz 2maliger Bestrahlung der PSA mittlerweile wieder bei 3,22 angekommen ist und wenn bei mir der PSA trotz Bestrahlung und Hormonbehandlung nur knapp unter 1 gefallen ist habe ich doch etwas bedenken ob ich mich richtig entschieden habe. Ok meine Nebenwirkungen beschränken sich durch die Bestrahlung auf Durchfall, durch die Hormonbehandlung habe ich schon mehr Probleme wie Muskelschwäche, Hitzewallungen und Gewichtszunahme vor allem Körperfett. Aber wenn ich sehe, dass dur trotz OP auch noch Bestrstrahlung und Hormonbehandlung bekommst, dann ist meine Entscheidung vielleicht doch nicht ganz so falsch gewesen. Mal sehen, ich hoffe natürlich dass in 5 Wochen beim nächsten PSA Test mein Wert noch ein Stück weiter fallen wird.

Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## adam 60

hallo Hartmut,
wollte nur darauf hinweisen das es nach der Strahlentheraphie ein Jahr oder sogar länger dauert bis der Nadir erreicht ist.
immer in gewissem Abstand messen.Du bist noch nicht am Nadir angelangt.

Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

Hier ein typischer Verlauf nach IMRT als Primärtherapie:

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=509&page=graphic

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo,
ich wollte mich mal wieder melden nachdem ich nun einen neuen Psa-Wert bekommen habe und er ist tatsächlich auf 0,52 gesunken. Allerdings macht mir nun ein weiteres Problem große Angst, ich habe immer noch Durchfall. Dieser hat Mitte April während der Bestrahlung begonnen und ist bis zum heutigen Tag noch vorhanden, mein Strahlenarzt hat gemeint dass es bis zu einem Jahr dauern könne bis sich das legt. Aber ich habe nun Probleme den dünnen Stuhl zu halten und Angst dass ich nun eine sogenannte Stuhlinkontinenz bekomme, bzw. mein Schließmuskel durch die Bestrahlung geschädigt wurde. Es kündigt sich halt auch sehr schnell an, und dann muss ich echt auch innerhalb der nächsten Minute auf Toilette, sonst könnte es in die Hose gehen, es ist auch schon ein paar mal ein wenig Stuhl in die Hose gegangen ansonsten hab ichs bisher immer geschafft. Allerdings viel schlechter darf es echt nicht mehr werden, ist schon irgendwie komisch wenn sich bei mir etwas zu Positiven wendet kommt sofort etwas negatives hinterher.

Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
stell Dich mal bei einem Proktologen mit dem Thema vor. Dein Strahlentherapeut kennt mögliche Zeitdauer und vielleicht pharmazeutische Möglichkeiten, der Proktologe hat Finger Rektoskop und mehr um das genauer
einzugrenzen.

----------


## Reinhold2

Noch besser als zu einem Proktologen zu gehen, der nur für das A...loch zuständig ist, geht man zu einem guten Gastroenterologen. Dabei aber darauf bestehen, dass er *keine* Darmspiegelung macht. Jeder mechanische Eingriff schädigt die Darmschleimhaut noch mehr und der Erkenntnissgewinn ist gleich null. Die Waffen die der Doktor einsetzen kann, sind allerdings sehr beschränkt. Es sind meistens Kortisone und Empfehlungen für eine Diät. Eine schwere Strahlenproktitis ist praktisch unheilbar. Man kann die Beschwerden aber eindämmen. 

Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Heribert

> Noch besser als zu einem Proktologen der nur für das A...loch zuständig ist, geht man zu einem guten Gastroenterologen. Die Waffen die dieser einsetzen kann, sind allerdings sehr beschränkt. Es sind meistens Kortisone und Empfehlungen für eine Diät. Eine schwere Strahlenproktitis ist praktisch unheilbar. Man kann die Beschwerden aber eindämmen.


Der Proktologe ist schon die richtige Adresse. Er beurteilt den Mastdarm bis hin zum Anus mit dem Proktoskop und/oder Rektuskop. Wenn auch das Sigma mit zu beurteilen wäre, sind proktologische Endoskope ungeeignet. Im Sigma ist aber in diesem Fall kein Strahlenschaden zu erwarten. Es handelt sich um eine Strahlenproktitis, für deren Behandlung der Proktologe ausreichend Erfahrung mitbringt. Außerdem liegen die Nerven für die Stuhlkontinenz, aber auch Querverbindungen für die Harnkontinenz im Endbereich des Rektums. Bildliche Darstellung siehe Deeplink.



aus http://www.proctology.de/analfistel.html

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Heribert,

Du führst am Ende Deiner PKH auf:

"Ich bedaure sehr, dass es über andere Krebsarten keine solche Datenbank  wie diese, im deutschsprachigen Raum gibt und hoffe deshalb, hier mit  diesem Problem weiter geduldet zu sein."

Sicher nicht nur ich freue mich, dass Du nun über Deine neue Baustelle berichtest, nachdem das PCa Dich nicht besiegen konnte. Es wäre aber sicher für etliche Betroffene, die zwar nicht direkt Deine aktuellen Sorgen haben, aber z.B. mit Strahlenproktitis zu tun haben, dennoch von Interesse, wenn Du weiter berichten würdest.

Herzliche Grüße und alles Gute für Dein Befinden

Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

> Er beurteilt den Mastdarm bis hin zum Anus mit dem Proktoskop und/oder Rektuskop.



Da ist die Schleimhaut geschädigt, gereizt, entzündet, sehr empflindlich. Und da soll der Proktologe mit einem Instrument rumfuhrwerken: gute Reise. 

R.

----------


## Heribert

> Da ist die Schleimhaut geschädigt, gereizt, entzündet, sehr empflindlich. Und da soll der Proktologe mit einem Instrument rumfuhrwerken: gute Reise.


Lieber Reinhold,
ich behaupte mal aus eigener Erfahrung, dass es keinen Unterschied macht, ob der Gastroenterologe nach Gabe von Propofol mit dem langen Endoskop den Enddarm betrachtet oder der Proktologe nach Instillation eines 2%igen Xylocain-Gel den Mastdarm betrachtet. Von beiden Methoden bekämst Du nichts mit.
Das bedeutet nun mal nicht, dass der Gastroenterologe nicht fähig wäre das Rektum zu beurteilen, was er natürlich bei einer Coloskopie ja können muss. 
Der Spezialist für den Endabschnitt des Dickdarm ist und bleibt aber der Proktologe, der außerdem viszeralchirurgisch geschult ist.

Im Übrigen ist die Schleimhaut ab der Linea dentata relativ schmerzunempfindlich. Schmerzen und Brennen bei der Stuhlentleerung werden erst unterhalb der Hämorrhoidalzone und ab dem Schließmuskel empfunden.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo,
vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten. Ich weiß nur nicht an welchen Arzt ich mich jetzt zuerst wenden soll, an meinen Urologen der schaut jedoch mehr oder weniger nur nach Blase, Nieren und dem PSA; zu meinem Hausarzt, der scheint auch nicht viel Interesse zu haben und eher genervt zu sein wegen meiner vielen Besuche und meiner vielen Probleme; oder der Strahlenarzt, der jedoch gemeint hat das wird schon werden es kann bis zu einem Jahr dauern und er will mich erst in einem Jahr wieder zur Nachsorge sehen. Ich komme mir im Moment ehrlich gesagt etwas hilflos vor und ich will ja auch nicht ständig zum Arzt rennen. Für eine Antwort bedanke ich mich schon im Voraus.

Gruß Hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hartmut,
den Durchfall kannst Du im Akutfall mit *Imodium* bremsen und auf längere Sicht mit indischen *Flohsamenschalen*. Letztere werden zwar häufig bei Verstopfung eingenommen, haben aber auch durch ihre wasseraufsaugende Wirkung, regulierende Eigenschaften bei Reizdarmgeschehen. Bitte kein Flohsamenpulver verwenden, das wirkt oft zu radikal und führt zu Verstopfungen. zwei Teelöffel Flohsamenschalen werden zwei mal täglich in 200 ml Wasser verrührt und sofort getrunken, sonst entsteht bereits im Glas ein dicker Brei. Ich besorge mir die indischen Flohsamenschalen in dieser *Online-Apotheke* und bestelle dann 2 Packungen, da ab 10 Euro Versandkostenfrei.

Zur Beurteilung des Enddarms unbedingt einen Proktologen aufsuchen. Im Allgemeinen haben niedergelassene Chirurgen eine Zusatzausbildung zum Proktologen. Wenn nötig bei Google "proktologische Sprechstunde" eingeben um einen Proktologen in Deiner Nähe zu finden.
- Bei der Anmeldung zur Terminvergabe angeben, dass dir möglicherweise eine Enddarmentzündung nach Bestrahlung der Prostata Probleme macht. Das wird die Terminvergabe beschleunigen! - Befunde von der Prostatabehandlung, wenn noch nicht geschehen, sowohl vom Urologen als auch vom Strahlentherapeuten, besorgen und mitnehmen.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Heribert,
vielen Dank für deine schnelle und ausführliche Antwort. Ich finde leider keinen Proktologen in meiner Nähe, weder im Internet, noch in den gelben Seiten, sollte ich zuerst nochmal meinen Strahlenarzt aufsuchen? Er müsste doch sagen können ob ich weitergehende Untersuchungen brauchen werde. 

Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hartmut,

ich glaube nicht, dass es Sinn macht mit einer Strahlenproktitis einen Strahlentherapeuten aufzusuchen. Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass es in der näheren Umgebung (50km Umkreis) keinen Arzt mit der Zusatzbezeichnung Proktologie gibt. Ich würde ggf. auch eine weitere Entfernung akzeptieren um eine fundierte ärztliche Behandlungsempfehlung zu bekommen. Nenne doch einfach mal einen Ort in Deiner Nähe.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Kanarenfan

Heilbronn oder Ludwigsburg wäre mit um die 50 Km erreichbar, aber ich muss ja vorher zu einem Arzt um eine Überweisung für den Proktologen zu bekommen. Daher meinte ich ob ich da zum Strahlenarzt, zum Urologen oder zum Hausarzt gehen soll. Und kann ich einfach in Eigenregie eine Untersuchung durch einen Proktologen verlangen oder muss dazu erst noch andere Ärzte wie den Hausarzt konsultieren ?

Wäre evtl. auch ein Internist der Darmspiegelungen macht eine Möglichkeit, oder ist da ein Proktologe die bessere Wahl ?
Gruß Hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Hartmut,
inzwischen ist es nicht mehr zwingend erforderlich eine Überweisung beim Proktologen vorweisen zu können, das geht auch mit der Versichertenkarte. Andererseits sollte man grundsätzlich seinen Hausarzt bei allen Erkrankungen mit einbeziehen, der natürlich auch eine Überweisung zum Proktologen ausstellen kann.
Wie schon gesagt, ist der Proktologe der Facharzt für den Enddarm, der Dir nach der Bestrahlung solche Probleme macht.
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Kanarenvogel (hartmut),

wurde dir zur Bestrahlung keine Prophylaxe verordnet?

Versuche es doch einmal mit Mutaflor.
Dieses Medikament bereinigt die Darmflora. Baut sie wieder auf.
Es hilft gegen Verstopfungen und gegen Durchfall (wie in deinem Fall).
Mir hat diese "Gabe", die kühl gelagert wird, sehr geholfen.
Den Tipp hatte ich einmal von Heribert erhalten.

Lieber Heribert, die Flohsamen habe ich, aufgrund deiner aktuellen Lage verbannt.
Einen Zusammenhang mit deiner Neuerkrankung gibt es sicherlich nicht, aber ich lese gerne . . . .
und reime mir dann "jegliche Eventualitäten zusammen.
Ich weiß, es ist Blödsinn, aber so tickt nun einmal mein Gehirn.
Mein unlogischer (logischer Verstand) sagte mir immer schon, dass Zucker schlecht, und Fett gut ist.
Dazu brauchte ich keine "Studie"
Neue Erkenntnisse haben es bestätigt.
Ich wusste auch, dass Milch nicht schlecht sein kann, wie es nun erkannt wurde.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Hartmut,

ich antworte einmal hier, muss erst einmal meine Emails aufräumen.

Ich verwende diese:
Mutaflor Kapseln Darmtherapeutikum.
Je nach Krankenkasse und Verwendung (Krankheitsbild) werden die auch vom Arzt verschrieben.

http://mutaflor.de/

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hartmut,

Mutaflor Kapseln sind bestens geeignet die Darmflora zu ihrem Wiederaufbau nach der Medikation von Antibiotika, Chemotherapeutika und anderen Bakterien abtötende Medikamenten einzunehmen. Bei der Bestrahlung werden in Zellteilung befindliche Körperzellen, nicht nur Krebszellen, auch Schleimhautzellen in die Apoptose geschickt. Das kann unter anderem zur Strahlenproktitis führen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mal einen kleinen Update machen. Ich war mittlerweile wegen meiner anhaltenden Probleme bei einer Darmspiegelung. Dabei wurde ein Polyp entfernt und im Enddarm wie erwartet eine leichte irreparable Strahlenschädigung der Schleimhaut festgestellt. Desweiteren wurde ein Geschwür im Enddarm festgestellt, aber ich bekam weder genauere Angaben zu der Strahlenschädigung, noch zu dem Geschwür es wurde eine Salbe verschrieben welche bei bedarf aufzutragen ist. Ich habe ja immer das Tallent, dass wenn etwas schief gehen kann so wird das bei mir auch passieren, irgendwie zieh ich das negative an wie ein Magnet. Ich weiß nun nicht was ich weiterhin machen soll auch mein Hausarzt hat beim Gespräch nicht viel dazu sagen können. Ich wurde ja vor der Bestrahlung darüber aufgeklärt welche Nebenwirkungen die Bestrahlung haben kann, aber dass gerade ich davon betroffen bin und dazu noch die 3jährige Hormonbehandlung mit allen Nebenwirkungen, ich bin im Moment ganz schön bedient. Der einzige Lichtblick, mein PSA Wert ist innerhalb eines Jahres von 10,4 auf 0,37 gesunken und ich hoffe das geht auch noch etwas so weiter.
Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Insel-Fan,

ein Polyp bedeutet ja nun nicht viel.
Hat man diesen Polypen genauer untersucht?
Erst danach entscheidet sich, ob du öfter eine Darmspiegelung machen solltest.




> Enddarm wie erwartet eine leichte irreparable Strahlenschädigung der Schleimhaut festgestellt. Desweiteren wurde ein Geschwür im Enddarm festgestellt, aber ich bekam weder genauere Angaben zu der Strahlenschädigung, noch zu dem Geschwür es wurde eine Salbe verschrieben welche bei bedarf aufzutragen ist.


Da halten sich die Ärzte leider sehr bedeckt.
Keine Krähe hackt der anderen Krähe ein Auge raus (oder so ähnlich).

Frage einmal beim Arzt nach, welche genaue Behandlung nun erforderlich ist.
Es kann doch wohl nicht sein, dass man dich bei dieser Diagnose "Geschwür" mit einer Salbe abspeist.
Wechsel notfalls den Arzt.

lieber heribert, ich habe die mutaflor kapseln in den letzten tagen genommen.
mein bauchweh (wo ich vermutete, es kommt vom darm), haben die aber nicht wegbekommen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Liber Hartmut,



> lieber heribert, ich habe die mutaflor kapseln in den letzten tagen genommen.
> mein bauchweh (wo ich vermutete, es kommt vom darm), haben die aber nicht wegbekommen.


nun hast Du immer noch zwei Möglichkeiten: 
Kommen die Beschwerden vom Abdomen, könnte Buscopan helfen, kommen die Beschwerden von der Bauchmuskulatur, helfen normale Schmerzmittel oder Wärmflasche.
Aber wie Du weißt bin auch ich kein Arzt und kann Dir nur aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung berichten

@ Kanarenfan: Was bei Deiner Strahlenproktitis als Geschwür bezeichnet wird ist voraussichtlich ein Strahlenulkus, also eine Ablösung von tieferen Schichten der Darmschleimhaut. Das sollte auf jeden Fall behandelt werden um Fistelbildung zu verhindern, da dort Darmbakterien eindringen können, die letztlich die Darmwand durchstoßen und Fistelgänge verursachen.
Die richtige Adresse dafür ist der Proktologe, also ein besonders ausgebildeter Arzt für den Enddarm. Viszeralchirurgen haben in aller Regel eine proktologische Sprechstunde.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Helmut1960

Warum sagt mir das denn der Gastroenterologe dann nicht, er hat ja immerhin auch gesagt dass so eine Strahlenproktis so gut wie jeder Bestrahlte bekommen würde und man da auch nix dagegen machen könnte. Aber von dem Enddarmgeschwür hat er mir nix gesagt.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Helmut,

der Strahlentherapeut hat sicher einen Aufklärungsbogen vorgelegt. Ich hoffe, Du hast noch die Kopie davon. U.a. wird darin beschrieben, dass es zur Strahlenproktitis kommen kann, und seltener zu Fistelbildungen. Ein Vorzeichen für eine mögliche Fistelbildung ist ein Strahlenulcus. Das heißt nicht, dass sich daraus zwangsläufig eine Fistel bildet. Zunächst ist das nur eine Läsion der Darmmukosa, in der sich Darmbakterien vermehren *können.*

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo,
ich wollte mich mal wieder melden. Meine Darmbeschwerden sind leider nicht besser geworden, eher schlechter, immer noch Durchfall und immer mal wieder Blut auf dem Toilettenpapier, mal mehr mal weniger. Neulich hatte ich mal wieder Blähungen bei der Arbeit und ich habe bemerkt, dass da wieder etwas in die Hose gegangen ist, auf der Toilette angekommen sah ich dann die Bescherung, ein dicker Schleimpropfen mit Blut, wenn das jetzt immer schlimmer wird weiß ich echt nicht mehr weiter. Mein Psa Wert ist leider auch nur noch von 0,37 auf 0,34 gesunken, also eher stagniert da habe ich jetzt schon Angst vor dem nächsten Termin im Juni da kann ich dann wohl davon ausgehen dass er wieder steigt. Und ist das dann schon das erste Zeichen dass die Hormontherapie noch gut einem Jahr keine Wirkung mehr zeigt, oder dass die Bestrahlung versagt hat, oder gar beides ?
Ich habe jetzt natürlich schon wieder sehr große Angst vor dem was auf mich zukommen wird.
Gruß  Hartmut

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo,
da bei mir sich beim Stuhlgang jetzt Schleim und Blut  abwechseln und fast alle 2 Tage Blut vorhanden ist denke ich nicht dass  wie von meinem Strahlentherapeuten gesagt wurde sich das ganze innerhalb  eines Jahres bessern und sogar ganz verschwinden wird. Es wird  eigentlich von Monat zu Monat schlechter. Ich bin gerade wieder mal an  einem Tiefpunkt angekommen und kein Arzt reagiert wenn ich etwas sage,  mein Hausarzt schaut mich ratlos an und ich komme mir fast wie ein  Simulant vor. Dazu kommt dass ich auch seit über einem Jahr jede nacht  zwischen min. 2 und manchmal auch mehr als 6 mal zum Pinkeln aufstehen  muss, das macht auf Dauer ganz schön fertig. Das alles zusammen mit  meinem fast nicht mehr gesunkenen PSA macht mir den Blick in die Zukunft  nicht gerade leicht. Ich weiss, viele wären froh Ihr Psa würde bei nur  0,34 liegen, aber wenn es nicht weiter runter geht dann habe ich wohl  jetzt 1 Jahr nach Bestrahlung den Nadir erreicht. Und was kommt dann ?
Bestrahlung  und Hormonbehandlung habe ich ja schon, bedeutet das dass die  Bestrahlung versagt hat, dass mein Krebs nach knapp 1 Jahr Pamorelin  schon Hormontaub geworden ist, es gehen mir gerade viele Fragen durch  den Kopf. Ich habe jetzt eine Höllenangst, dass bei der nächsten  Blutuntersuchung ende Mai der Psa steigen wird. Habe ich Metastasen,  warum fällt mein Psa nicht wie bei anderen Bestrahlten unter 0,1 und das  obwohl ich doch auch noch Hormonbehandlung bekomme ?
Das und meine  immer schlimmer werdenden Nebenwirkungen, (ich fühle mich mitlerweile um  30 Jahre gealtert) machen mir gerade sehr zu schaffen und ich weiß  nicht wie lange ich so meiner Arbeit noch nachgehen kann. Ich versuche  schon alles was möglich ist, von Ernährung über Homöopathische Mittel  aber irgendwie scheint nix richtig zu helfen. Irgendwie hat sich ja die  Aussage meines Urologen bei der Erstdiagnose in mein Gedächtnis  eingebrannt ( "in diesem Stadium hat man in der Regel noch 3 Jahre und  mein Strahlentherapeut sagte ohne dass ich ihn gefragt habe man hat in  der Regel in diesem Stadium noch 2-3jahre"). Ich höre mich wie ein  Jammerlappen an, aber im Moment passiert leider in meinem Leben nix  positives, eigentlich wird alles nur schlechter und das zieht mich  gerade ganz schön runter und ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter.

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Hartmut
kein Jammerlappen bist Du, sondern ein von Krebs und Nebenwirkungen
zermürbter Mitbetroffener. Da bist Du nicht der Einzige, der leidet.
Darüber sprechen ist besser als still leiden; Du machst das richtig.

Das nächtliche Pinkelproblem (Polynykturie) hab ich auch.
Entschärft habe ich das mit einer oder gelegentlich auch zwei Flaschen am Bett,
dass ich nicht jedesmal aufstehen muss und damit den Kreislauf anleiern würde
mit spürbaren Folgen für das Wiedereinschlafen.
Das kann so eine Urinflache aus dem Krankenhaus sein, oder 70cl-Weithals-
Flaschen mit Drehdeckel aus dem Supermarkt.
 Mein Favorit: "Salsa di Pomodoro con Basilico",
aber erst, nachdem der Originalinhalt zusammen mit Hartweizenspaghetti 
und viel geriebenem Parmesan genossen worden ist.

Was deinen PSA-Verlauf angeht:
Auch nach der Bestrahlung hast Du noch eine Prostata, die PSA sezerniert.
Das macht auch Pamorelin nicht weg. Du bist nach wie vor am Nadir, also
kein Grund zur Beunruhigung. Ganz am Anfang dieses Themas wurde schon
erwähnt, dass ein PSA-Rezidiv nach Bestrahlung definiert ist mit Nadir+2ng/ml.

Zum Darm kann ich nichts beitragen, ausser dass es bei mir seit der zweiten
CN-Bestrahlung einer darmnahen Metastase vom Montag andersrum ist:
Es geht gar nix mehr.
Die Verdauung rückt erst ins Bewusstsein, wenn nix mehr geht, oder eben zuviel.
Vielleicht würde Aktivkohle helfen, deinen Stuhl etwas zu stabilisieren?


Carpe diem!
Konrad,
der die Kanaren einst als Bergwanderer und heute als Spaziergänger sehr schätzt.

----------

